# Looking for Waterford Erin e secondary combustion box part



## Triacon (Oct 8, 2012)

Part no. w 420171   .  The stove was made in 1985-1988.  .   I have pictures if that helps.  If i can get drawings of the part, i can probably make a pattern. And have a part cast.


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Try Lehmans: http://www.lehmans.com/store/Stoves...__R__8260_V_Woodburning_Stove_Parts___W430551
or Woodmans:  http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html


----------



## Triacon (Oct 8, 2012)

I ordered parts from lehmans, but that part is a problem.  Here is a photo.  They will contact ireland to see if one can be made...


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2012)

Your dedication to the stove is admirable. From the picture the part doesn't look too bad. What is the defect?


----------



## Triacon (Oct 8, 2012)

I replaced a moving part on the stove 4 years ago.  Not sure what the part name is but i can describe its location and what it does.  When you open the stove door to add fuel, a long narrow plate, along the top edge of the firebox,  swings towards you.  As it pivots open, its new position allows air to flow through openings it had blocked while closed.  Well I say that the openings are blocked when the door is closed.  I think that the replacement part may have had a extra "wedge" of metal on the left side.  This extra metal kept that parts inner face from mating with the front face of the secondary combustion box.  I think that I probably should have ground that metal away because it allowed air to "leak" into the secondary combustion box, overhearing the secondary combustion box and deforming it.  the deformation also changed the placement of another part that mates perpendicular to the secondary combustion box.  The "dado" type groove along the back edge of the box has drooped and allows more air to flow where it was never intended to flow before.  Back in March, when I was cleaning the stove, i noticed that the bolts that hold the secondary combustion box in place, had popped out.  And the top of that bo x was warped.  
Wish I could inspect another waterford erin stove for comparison.  I live in central new jersey, near clinton...


----------



## Triacon (Oct 10, 2012)

On the underside of the secondary combustion box i found the following number...
1301710
It is warped pretty bad.  Can it be heated and flattened out, our will it crack?


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like you may need to start collecting parts stoves or sell yours for parts.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/app/3272257065.html
http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/app/3315406259.html
http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/for/3267072749.html
http://maine.craigslist.org/for/3324194386.html


----------



## Debbie Ames (Jun 28, 2013)

Did you locate a vendor that has the secondary combustion box (stamped 1301710) for the Waterford wood stove, Erin Model?  We are also in need of this part.  Ours too, warped and causes smoke to enter the house.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2013)

Click on the "Start a conversation" link under the poster's avatar to start a conversation which will alert them via email Debbie. They haven't visited the site since October.


----------



## Triacon (Aug 20, 2013)

Debbie Ames said:


> Did you locate a vendor that has the secondary combustion box (stamped 1301710) for the Waterford wood stove, Erin Model? We are also in need of this part. Ours too, warped and causes smoke to enter the house.


no, never found the part. planning to buy another stove....


----------



## Debbie Ames (Aug 21, 2013)

Triacon said:


> no, never found the part. planning to buy another stove....


 Yeah, I contacted Lehmans as they were the only US distributor for Waterford Stove parts.  They said that part is unavailable.  Bummed about that.  We are having one of our local Amish welders attempt to remake the part.  I love this little stove.  I understand it is still made but by Stanley-Waterford.


----------

